# Lợi ích sức khỏe của việc uống nước nóng hàng ngày



## MoonLight (16/9/18)

*Mặc dù hầu hết mọi người thích uống nước mát, nhưng các nhà nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, uống nước ấm có một số lợi ích cho sức khỏe.*




​*Giảm nghẹt mũi:* Hơi nước từ nước nóng có thể làm giảm đau đầu và nghẹt mũi do xoang. Hơi nước nóng sẽ làm lỏng các xoang bị tắc và có dịch nhầy, uống nước nóng sẽ ngăn ngừa chất nhầy tích tụ.




​*Hỗ trợ tiêu hóa:* Uống nước nóng hàng ngày sẽ làm dịu và giúp đường tiêu hóa của bạn hoạt động tốt. Khi nước ấm đi qua dạ dày và ruột, cơ quan tiêu hóa được hydrat hóa tốt hơn và có thể loại bỏ chất thải nhanh hơn. Nó hoạt động như một chất bôi trơn giúp cho quá trình tiêu hóa của bạn diễn ra thuận lợi.




​*Làm dịu hệ thần kinh:* Uống nước nóng sẽ làm dịu hệ thống thần kinh Trung ương. Khi hệ thống thần kinh của bạn được thư giãn, bạn sẽ nhận thấy rằng mình ít đau nhức và bớt hoảng sợ trong suốt cả ngày. Những người bị viêm khớp có thể uống nước nóng để làm dịu hệ thống thần kinh của họ.




​*Làm giảm táo bón:* Táo bón là một vấn đề phổ biến mà nhiều người gặp phải. Uống một ly nước nóng sẽ giúp ruột co bóp và loại bỏ chất thải cũ ra khỏi cơ thể. Vì vậy, nếu bạn bị táo bón, hãy uống một ly nước nóng.




​*Hỗ trợ giảm cân:* Bắt đầu buổi sáng của bạn với một ly nước nóng và chanh để đốt cháy mỡ bụng và tăng cường sự trao đổi chất, giúp cơ thể có khả năng đốt cháy nhiều calo hơn trong suốt cả ngày. Nước nóng cũng làm sạch ruột của bạn và ngăn ngừa đầy hơi trong cơ thể, do đó loại bỏ chất béo dư thừa.




​*Cải thiện lưu thông máu:* Sau một ngày dài mệt mỏi, uống ly nước ấm và tắm trong nước ấm sẽ mang đến cho bạn cảm giác thư giãn. Đó là vì nước ấm giúp cơ quan tuần hoàn của bạn mở rộng và tuần hoàn máu hiệu quả hơn khắp cơ thể. Dòng máu khỏe mạnh ngăn ngừa nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch.




​*Loại bỏ độc tố:* Khi bạn uống nước ấm mỗi ngày hoặc bạn tắm nước ấm, hệ thống nội tiết của cơ thể kích hoạt và bạn bắt đầu đổ mồ hôi. Đổ mồ hôi này có thể gây khó chịu cho bạn; nhưng nó là điều cần thiết để loại bỏ độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể.




​*Giảm đau tự nhiên:* Uống nước ấm làm tăng lưu lượng máu đến các mô, cho phép cơ bắp thư giãn, điều này có thể tác dụng với tất cả các cơn đau từ khớp đến chuột rút, đau bụng kinh. Ngoài ra, nếu bạn gặp khó khăn với việc đi vào giấc ngủ, hãy thử uống nước ấm, vì nó sẽ giúp bạn ngủ nhanh hơn.




​*Giảm stress:* Nếu bạn cảm thấy căng thẳng, hãy uống nước ấm để giảm căng thẳng. Cortisol là một hormone gây căng thẳng cho bạn. Tác dụng của nước ấm giúp não bộ thư giãn và làm dịu tinh thần, do đó làm giảm mức độ căng thẳng của bạn.

*Hydrat hoá cơ thể:* Uống nước nóng suốt cả ngày sẽ giữ cho cơ thể bạn đủ nước. Hydrat hoá cơ thể rất quan trọng, vì cơ thể cần nước để thực hiện mọi chức năng thiết yếu. Cơ thể mất nước sẽ dẫn đến tăng nhịp tim, buồn nôn, mệt mỏi và nhức đầu.

_Nguồn: Boldsky_​


----------

